# My emigration experience.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Just like to post my emigration experience in case it might be of use to someone contemplating moving to SA.
For 5 years i lived with a South African citizen in the UK until she moved back to her home country leaving me on my own. 
Firstly i contacted my bank, debit and credit card companies, told them of my intentions and supplying them with details of where i would be living in SA. I had no problems with any of them, setting up direct debits with all at my bank which still remains in the UK. The inland revenue is also happy with the arrangement and the system works well.
My household goods i shipped out with a removal shipping company, very expensive but when it arrived in SA i had no problem with customs and it was delivered to me swiftly.
I did not bother with any web sites to find out information on visas etc but rang the imigration department directly in SA whom i found very helpfull and easy to talk to. It was so simple, i came over on a 90day visa, got married and at the same time applied for my temporary residency.
Yes, i put a lot of thought into it to make it work out as it has and have no regrets at leaving the UK, enjoying this wonderful country. 
Oh, and by the way, i am 74 and did it on my own so anyone can do it.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Well done.
I wish you a happy, long and warm life.


----------



## bigonroad (Oct 18, 2011)

How much did the removal cost?


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

bigonroad said:


> How much did the removal cost?



Sorry for not getting back sooner. The overall cost was £4,000. Hope that helps but doesn't frighten you.


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

It's lovely to hear such a great story 

We were lucky enough to have our shipping and visa's arranged for us by my boyfriends company, but then you remove any control you had over the situation and are just waiting for other people. I wish that we could have sorted it ourself.

For anyone reading about shipping costs - it really does depend on how much you send! Our shipping came to £2000 and we sent some furniture too. You have to shop around


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow... that is awesome


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

DonoZA said:


> Wow... that is awesome


Thanks. Have settled in nicely in Strand, lovely place and everything is still running smoothly. If anyone is in the area at any time, please give me a shout, would love to meet up.

Inspite of it's problems, what a beautiful country this is.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

perky said:


> Thanks. Have settled in nicely in Strand, lovely place and everything is still running smoothly. If anyone is in the area at any time, please give me a shout, would love to meet up.
> 
> Inspite of it's problems, what a beautiful country this is.


Ever managed to find some of your tobacco?

Suppose the Strand also had more that its share of holiday makers during the festive period!


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Ever managed to find some of your tobacco?
> 
> Suppose the Strand also had more that its share of holiday makers during the festive period!


Hi Johanna.
Have given up on the tobacco, my brand is not in SA but i did find a shop in Somerset West called Curiosity Hut that sells all manner of tobacco products except mine.
With the weather we had, yes, it was packed. New years eve was wonderful, went down to the beach and saw the new year in, quite amazing with fireworks, crowds singing and cheering and all the emergency service vehicles going up and down the front with lights and sirens going. 
Did you have a nice holiday?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

perky said:


> Hi Johanna.
> Have given up on the tobacco, my brand is not in SA but i did find a shop in Somerset West called Curiosity Hut that sells all manner of tobacco products except mine.
> With the weather we had, yes, it was packed. New years eve was wonderful, went down to the beach and saw the new year in, quite amazing with fireworks, crowds singing and cheering and all the emergency service vehicles going up and down the front with lights and sirens going.
> Did you have a nice holiday?


Good morning perky, we had a great holiday thanks. As we live in a "holiday town", we find it a bit congested during the main holiday periods 

Glad you gave up the tobacco!


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Good morning perky, we had a great holiday thanks. As we live in a "holiday town", we find it a bit congested during the main holiday periods
> 
> Glad you gave up the tobacco!


Not quite, have given up looking for my brand but smoke someone elses. Have been telling myself to quit for about 50yrs but i am enjoying my life so much it's just blown that into the water!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

perky said:


> Not quite, have given up looking for my brand but smoke someone elses. Have been telling myself to quit for about 50yrs but i am enjoying my life so much it's just blown that into the water!!


Oops, misunderstood you!


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope that one day when I am 70+ I am also just like you... free and easy and just enjoying life.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

DonoZA said:


> I hope that one day when I am 70+ I am also just like you... free and easy and just enjoying life.


We never know what life has in store for us but i can say it has been one hell of an adventure especially as i had never been to SA in my life.


----------



## Buney (Oct 11, 2011)

We organised the shipping directly with Safmarine. They dropped a container off at our in Sussex and gave us 3 days to load it. I put my mercedes and dozens of boxes in it and they came to collect. Total cost £1500.00 delivered to Somerset West.
We organised our own permits with Home affairs at Paarl. It was good fun and very cheap. It demonstrated how much profit these companies like inter gate make. We got our residence within 5 months and enjoyed the whole experience.
Miss out the middleman when you can here, it's much easier than you imagine.
Been here 4 years, built some houses and we love the life here.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Buney said:


> We organised the shipping directly with Safmarine. They dropped a container off at our in Sussex and gave us 3 days to load it. I put my mercedes and dozens of boxes in it and they came to collect. Total cost £1500.00 delivered to Somerset West.
> We organised our own permits with Home affairs at Paarl. It was good fun and very cheap. It demonstrated how much profit these companies like inter gate make. We got our residence within 5 months and enjoyed the whole experience.
> Miss out the middleman when you can here, it's much easier than you imagine.
> Been here 4 years, built some houses and we love the life here.


Who was your clearing agent in South Africa?
We had a bit of bother with our car, our stuff was shipped to Port Elizabeth, would have been better if we selected Cape Town, but did not think of it at the time.

Elliots delivered all the other stuff to our doorstep.


----------

